# miniteich 250L Fische weg !?



## svengel (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin ein neuling auf dem gesamten gebiet...
Nur etwas Aquairumerfahrung.
Ich habe meinen Teich nun soweit fertig.
Nur 250L auf dem Balkon mit Holz umbaut, einen Filter
einem Sprudler etc. 
Wasser habe ich auch in den Griff bekommen, nicht mehr grün. 
Aber jetzt wo das Wasser klar ist, sind auf einmal 7 Goldfedern und 
2 Goldfische weg !  Definitiv nicht tot ?!
Kann es sein das sich ein __ Reiher oder so was darüber her gamacht hat ?
Wir haben auch eine Kirche mit Tauben in der Nähe, aber ich denke nicht, das Tauben Goldfische fresen ? ODER ??

Könnte Ihr mir vieleicht ein paar Tipps oder Ideen geben ?!
Gerne reiche ich auch noch Fotos nach .

DANKE

Grüße  Sven


----------



## Frettchenfreund (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: miniteich 250L Fische weg !?*

Hallo Sven



			
				svengel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt wo das Wasser klar ist, sind auf einmal 7 Goldfedern und
> 2 Goldfische weg !  Definitiv nicht tot ?!
> Grüße  Sven



Was soll ich dazu sagen?

Sei Froh .......?
Schade .......?

In 250 Liter soooooo viele Fische.

Tot sind die Devinitiv, wenn der Reiher sie geholt hat sind sie Tot und vielleicht hätten sie das auch in deinem Teich nicht überlebt. 

Einfach zu klein für Fische.

Harte Worte gleich am Anfang aber es ist so.

Und jetzt noch :willkommen bei uns.


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: miniteich 250L Fische weg !?*

Hallo Sven,

herzlich Willkommen bei der Miniteichfraktion.

9 Fische in 250 l sind extrem suizidgefährdet  

Guck mal, ob sie vertrocknet dahinter liegen...


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: miniteich 250L Fische weg !?*

In so kleine Teiche gehört definitiv KEIN Fisch. 
Wer da ggf. gefrühstückt hat kann alles mögliche sein. 
Ist aber recht unerheblich das rauszufinden, weil ich Dich bitte im Interesse der Tiere einen so kleinen Teich nicht wieder zu besetzen. 

Auch wenn das vielleicht nicht die Reaktion ist, die Du Dir als Antworten auf Dein erstes Posting im diesem Forum erhofft hest, hoffe ich Du machst das Beste draus und fühlst Dich nicht niedergemacht. 
Auf jeden Fall herzlich Willkommen im Forum... und gerade ein Miniteich wirkt ohne Fische viel schöner. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## svengel (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: miniteich 250L Fische weg !?*

Hallo zusammen !!

Danke für Eure ehrlichen Antworten.... 

Ich habe mir gedacht, das ca. 10-15 Fische mit der Grüße von 7-10 cm wohl kein Problem für 250 liter sein sollten. In meinem 220L Aquarium hatte ich schliesslich auch bis zu 40 fische ! (Schwarmfische und ein paar Welse, kleinerer Arten..)
In der "Teichhandlung/Fischhandlung" haben die auch nichts gegenteiliges gesagt. Aber die wollten sicher auch ganz gerne verkaufen !?
An Frettchenfreund: Die Fische sind sicher TOT wenn Sie vom __ Reiher geholt worden sind.... hihi... Schade nur für die Fische...

Die waren ja schon 3 wochen dadrin, und es sind 2 kaputt gegangen kurz nach dem "einsetzen", also sollten die sich wohl auch einigermaßen vertragen !!

Also werde ich dann wohl keine neuen mehr holen, und leider wohl auch warten müssen, das die restlichen "gefrühstück" werden..... Ich frag mal in meinem Bekanntenkreis, ob die nicht jemand haben möchte....

Grüße und Danke nochmal....

Aber eine Frage habe ich noch, warum sollte man denn nicht in einem so kleinen teich keine Fische einsetzen, mal vom Reiher etc. abgesehen ?!


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: miniteich 250L Fische weg !?*

Oh das schreibe ich so oft, wird langsam langweilig... 

Also der Hauptgrund sind die unkontrollierbaren Umwelteinflüsse, die auf dein Aquarium viel weniger wirken. 
Als erstes nenne ich da mal Temperaturschwankungen. 

Aber lies einfach mal im Forum, da findest Du noch weitere Gründe. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wuolf


----------



## svengel (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: miniteich 250L Fische weg !?*

Hallo Wuzzel,

hast recht, habe soeben ein wenig im Forum geklickt, dabei habe ich unter anderm auch Deine Beträge gelesen.
Ich werde mich mal ein wenig in das Thema einlesen und befassen.
Kennst Du denn vieleicht ein gutes Buch oder Ratgeber o.ä. ???

Gruß
  Sven


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: miniteich 250L Fische weg !?*

Die besten Bücher schreibt das Leben  
Also es gibt kaum ein Thema und eine Frage, die man nicht hier im Forum oder einem anderen Forum klären könnte. 

Bin nicht so der Büchermensch 

Wolf


----------



## Teichfreund (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: miniteich 250L Fische weg !?*

Hi Sven,

welche Fische hattest du denn in deinem AQ? Denn auch dort ist ein Besatz von 40 Fischen + Welse (was ja irgendwie auch Fische sind) bei einem 220l AQ sehr viel. Leider wird sehr oft bei Händlern erzählt, dass  es sich um Schwarmfische handelt, die man dort gleich mal in sehr großer Anzahl einsetzen kann. Wenn man sich überlegt, dass pro cm Fischlänge etwa 2 bis 3 Liter Wasser zur Verfügung stehen sollten, wird das AQ vermutlich auch sehr schnell zu klein werden. Schließlich muss ja noch Bodengrund, Filter (wenn Innenfilter) und Pflanzen abgezogen werden.


Grüße, Markus


----------



## Maja33 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: miniteich 250L Fische weg !?*

Die Rechnung mit 2 - 3 l Wasser pro Zentimeter Fisch ist nicht allgemein gültig. Wichtiger ist die Fischart und vor allem welcher Filter für ein Aquarium benutzt wird. Wären als Besatz z. B. 40 Neons angegeben dürfte die Anzahl kein Problem sein, wogegen 2 Goldfische in einem 1 m Aquarium in meinen Augen Tierquälerei ist.



> Oh das schreibe ich so oft, wird langsam langweilig...



Wenn man sich von gewissen Fragen gelangweilt fühlt, ist es freigestellt darauf nicht zu antworten... Anfänger haben nunmal Fragen und wissen oft nicht welche Antwort aus anderen Threads in einem Forum sie nun auf ihr persönliches Problem beziehen können


----------



## katja (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: miniteich 250L Fische weg !?*



			
				Maja33 schrieb:
			
		

> Anfänger haben nunmal Fragen und wissen oft nicht welche Antwort aus anderen Threads in einem Forum sie nun auf ihr persönliches Problem beziehen können



hallo!

dafür gibts ja die "suchen"-funktion und vor allem eben die rubrik "basiswissen/fachbeiträge"  

wenn man sich da beliest, haben sich schon viiiele fragen erledigt, die eben schon zig-mal gleich oder ähnlich da waren!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: miniteich 250L Fische weg !?*

Hallo Maja33

Erst mal :willkommen im Teichforum!



			
				Maja33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man sich von gewissen Fragen gelangweilt fühlt, ist es freigestellt darauf nicht zu antworten...



Da Du ja erst 2 Beiträge hier geschrieben hast, denke ich mal, das Du erst mal die Leute kennenlernen solltest, bevor Du solche Aussagen machst.

Wolf hat das mit sicherheit nicht   gemeint.

  Was hättest Du wohl geschrieben, wenn ich geantwortet hätte   . ( Vielleicht haben wir das Vergmügen irgendwann mal )

Sehe es einfach ein wenig mit Humor.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: miniteich 250L Fische weg !?*

katja

Jetzt bin ich aber   weil Du schneller warst.


----------



## Teichfreund (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: miniteich 250L Fische weg !?*

Hallo Maja33,



> Die Rechnung mit 2 - 3 l Wasser pro Zentimeter Fisch ist nicht allgemein gültig. Wichtiger ist die Fischart und vor allem welcher Filter für ein Aquarium benutzt wird. Wären als Besatz z. B. 40 Neons angegeben dürfte die Anzahl kein Problem sein, wogegen 2 Goldfische in einem 1 m Aquarium in meinen Augen Tierquälerei ist.



Deswegen fragte ich ja auch nach der Fischart. Allerdings ist meines Wissens die Angabe mit 2-3 Liter Wasser pro cm Fischlänge schon eine Etwa-Größe mit der man rechnen sollte. Es gibt ja durchaus einige Faktoren, die durch einen Überbesatz sehr schnell negativ beeinflusst werden können, wie z.B. der Nitrit-Wert (schon klar, dass das natürlich durch Teilwasserwechsel verhindert werden kann, wenn man ihn denn durchführt).

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: miniteich 250L Fische weg !?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

bei Euren cm/Liter-Vergleich hab Ihr ganz vergessen: Es geht um einen (Mini-)Teich, nicht um ein Aquarium. Und da herrschen ganz andere Verhältnisse. Aquarienkenntnisse kann man kaum übertragen. Das wäre als ob Du das heimische Hallenbad mit dem Mittelmeer vergleichst.

Lieber Sven,

Deine Angaben sind auch ein wenig verwirrend? Erst sind 7 Goldfedern(?) und 2 Goldfische verschwunden, dann sind zwei nach dem Einsetzen "kaputtgegangen"???

Fische gehen nicht kaputt - es sind lebende Wesen - SIE STERBEN!

Bevor Du weitermachst, schaust Du am besten ersteinmal das Basiswissen durch. 

Dann wäre es sinnvoll, uns einnmal ein paar Fotos von Deinem Teichlein zu zeigen. Genauere Angaben zum wirklichen Besatz, der Bepflanzung und der Technik wären hilfreich.

Von weiterem Fischbesatz würde ich bis auf weiteres ersteinmal absehen.


----------



## Teichfreund (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: miniteich 250L Fische weg !?*

Hallo Christine,

wir sind uns denke ich bewusst, dass die Verhältnisse zwischen AQ und Miniteich unterschiedliche sind. Da Sven sein AQ angeführt hat, wollte ich darauf gerne eingehen. Der cm-Vergleich bezieht sich also nur auf das AQ und nicht den Miniteich. Da sich das Forum allerdings eher weniger mit AQs beschäftigt, sollten wir das Thema an der Stelle fallen lassen. Sehe ich ein (obwohl es mich dennoch interessieren würde  ).

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: miniteich 250L Fische weg !?*



			
				Maja33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man sich von gewissen Fragen gelangweilt fühlt, ist es freigestellt darauf nicht zu antworten... Anfänger haben nunmal Fragen und wissen oft nicht welche Antwort aus anderen Threads in einem Forum sie nun auf ihr persönliches Problem beziehen können



Danke für den Tipp, Maja, aber ich schreibs nicht für Dich, ich schreibs nicht für die User, und ich schreibe es auch nicht für mich, sondern ich schreibe es den Fischen zu liebe, denn die können weder schreiben noch schreien.

Also mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, nur weil mir ne Antwort langweilig ist. Ich steh das durch ! 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Maja33 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: miniteich 250L Fische weg !?*



> sondern ich schreibe es den Fischen zu liebe, denn die können weder schreiben noch schreien.



Sicher, allerdings nutzt es den Fischen auch nichts, wenn durch unbedachte Antworten der "Experten" der zugehörige Besitzer aus dem Forum vergrault wird. Daher sollten die "Forenurgesteine" auch manchmal über ihre Ausdrucksweise nachdenken.  

Das Thema dieses Threads war allerdings "Miniteich, Fische weg" und darauf sollten wir vielleicht noch einmal zurück kommen.:friede


----------



## svengel (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: miniteich 250L Fische weg !?*

So ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden, oder einmischen......

Habe ja schliesslich die Frage gestellt.

Also anscheinend bin ich nur blind, denn die Fische haben sich wohl
nur gut versteckt.......   

Wenn ich mich diesmal nicht wieder verguckt habe sind alle da.

Habe Sie heute gefüttert, und alle schwammen munter durch die gegend !! 

Ich kann verstehen, das es wohl auch ggf. zuviele für den Teich sind.
Aber ich glaube auch, das Sie noch grade eben genügend Platz haben, 
da die Goldfische und die Goldfedern recht kleine Exemplare sind!!!!
Somit werde ich erstmal KEINE neuen holen, und wenn die Jungs (& Mädels)
zu groß werden, schaue ich mal wem ich noch welche abgeben kann.

Also nochmal DANKE für Eure Hilfe, habe mich zwischenzeitlich auch noch
ein wenig durchs Forum geklickt und ein paar Info´s zusammengesucht.

Streitet Euch nicht weiter....  Wenn einer die Wahrheit nicht vertragen kann,
dann hat er Pech gehabt....!!!!!!!
Aber andererseits sollte man als "Neuling" auch schon mal etwas zurückhaltend sein, oder sich anders ausdrücken..... 
+++++NICHT PERSÖNLICH GEMEINT !!!!! +++++

Grüße
 Sven


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: miniteich 250L Fische weg !?*

Wie kann man denn in einem 250 Liter Teich seine Fische nicht sehen !? 
das ist ja kaum größer als eine Badewanne. 

Ich freu mich jedenfalls für Dich, das Sie wieder da sind, ich freu mich auch , das Du Dich mit der Frage wieviel Fisch braucht ein Teich bzw. umgekehrt auseinandergesetzt hast. 

Ich freu mich aber gerade von einem Neueinsteiger sehr über den dritten Absatz Deines Postings. Man sollte nie vergessen, das alle Leute im Forum immer auch ne persönliche Tagesform haben und deswegen sollte man auch nicht jedes Wort immer auf die Goldwaage legen oder sich persönlich angegriffen fühlen. Den meisten gehts hier wohl um die Sache und nicht um persönliche Animositäten. Wenn man dann mal was deutlich schreibt, dann schreibt man das eben deutlich und wer megasensibel ist sollte vielleicht Internetforen eher meiden. 

Mir stellt sich dann immer die Frage, ob wir lieber über den Teich diskutieren wollen, oder darüber wie man sich am psychologisch geschicktesten ausdrücken sollte  

Liebe Grüße und viel Spaß mit Deinen Fischen 
Wolf


----------



## Teichfreund (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: miniteich 250L Fische weg !?*

Hallo Wolf,



> Ich freu mich aber gerade von einem Neueinsteiger sehr über den dritten Absatz Deines Postings. Man sollte nie vergessen, das alle Leute im Forum immer auch ne persönliche Tagesform haben und deswegen sollte man auch nicht jedes Wort immer auf die Goldwaage legen oder sich persönlich angegriffen fühlen.



Das Problem ist, dass wir uns i.d.R. nicht persönlich kennen und somit nicht einschätzen können, wie jemand sein Geschreibsel meint. Und wenn man sich irgendwo unwohl fühlt, wird man den Platz meiden. Auch bei den Fragestellern kann die Interpretation des Geschriebenen von der Tagesform abhängen. Dennoch bin ich deiner Meinung, da ich auch denke, dass klare Worte besser sind als großes Gelaber um den heißen Brei. Deswegen: Recht hast du!  

Grüße, Markus


----------

